# Differences in 213SE from various Collections



## vintageortacky (Oct 28, 2008)

So, I only have 3 of these 213Se, and I don't have a full-size, but I really don't see how the latest version even qualifies as a 213. Here are two pictures of all 3 of mine, from Trip, Royal Assets and Passions of Red respectively.


----------

